# Alliance X-Treme Rubber Bands



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

I was at office depot today and run into this bands: Alliance X-treme. They looked to me as good material for a slingshot (light ammo of course). They are supposed to last longer than regular ones and from the reviews I read they are very consistent in quality. I did a forum seach and came empy handed. Has anybody used them or have any experience with them? The price for 10 was 4 bucks but as you can see here amazon sells 1pound (175 bands at least ) for 12 dollars. What do you guys think? BTW, I am planning to use them for 10 mm plastic and wood beads basically. Maybe 1/4 inch steel balls.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

One potential problem is that they are 100% latex free...


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

You guys are clever! I didn't even notice that fact. I read rubber bands and assume the were latex. Here is from the manufacturer:

http://www.rubberband.com/consumer-products/x-treme.html

So does anyone in the forum have any experience with EPDM (Ethylene Propylene Diene Monomer) bands?

Thanks guys!


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

BTW here is some info about EPDM rubber: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPDM_rubber


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

BTW,

I found there is latex free thera bands: http://www.thera-band.com/store/products.php?ProductID=28

According to the manufacturer: *The new Thera-Band® Latex-Free Professional Resistance Bands were formulated to match the pull forces of our existing Latex Resistance Bands!*

These bands pull nicely so they might end up being an alternative for latex sensitive people who want to shoot slingshots!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

"Pull forces" not really what you're looking for in slingshot rubber. They have to rebound!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is correct. The pull is not the issue. Its how FAST it retracts. Pure latex is king.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

So you guys don't think it is a good choice? I don't want to spend money for no good reason (I am almost sounding like my wife!)


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I tell ya what. I have some Theraband Black that is Latex free and that stuff ain't bad at all. I have used other latex free brands and frankly they pretty much stink. Don't know what Hygenic ( makers of Theraband ) did with theirs but that stuff is pretty good. Long lasting and pretty fast-plenty of power for target shooting and the price is cheaper then the Latex Black. One word of caution when using Latex free products-DON"T USE ANY SEALER ( nail polish -crazy glue etc. ) ON YOUR KNOTS AT THE POUCH. Latex free does not like it and it will eat right through it in two shots or so. Constrictor knots or double square knots are the key here. So I say stick with Latex in your bands unless it is Theraband latex free. Of course if it's real cheap,then check it out. You may have found something new and good! Flatband


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Some apparently very successful slingshot hunters utilize rubberbands in link form and generate amazing speeds and power. I may get some #64 bands and tie up a set of bands and try them myself.


----------

